# Cowboy Bike



## the tinker (May 14, 2016)

Brought this bike home last week.  It is a Manton and Smith. I had sold one of these a few years ago and regretted it. Stuff always seems to turn up again , so this one I will keep.
Going to have a few changes though. 
First photos is how it looked last week. 2nd. one is today.
The 3rd. is the rocking horse pony I am going to cut in half and mount on it.  The bike at one time had a child seat mounted on it . The base framework is still usable and I intend to build a new seat out of wood with the ass end of the horse incorporated into it. The horses head and front legs will be on the front between the high handle bars.
The neighbors already know I am nuts so it will look perfectly normal with me riding it down the street.


----------



## tech549 (May 14, 2016)

go for it!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

lolololol, poor old bike.  I wish I was there to see the faces of onlookers as you rock your new steed down the streets!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Brought this bike home last week.  It is a Manton and Smith. I had sold one of these a few years ago and regretted it. Stuff always seems to turn up again , so this one I will keep.
> Going to have a few changes though.
> First photos is how it looked last week. 2nd. one is today.
> The 3rd. is the rocking horse pony I am going to cut in half and mount on it.  The bike at one time had a child seat mounted on it . The base framework is still usable and I intend to build a new seat out of wood with the ass end of the horse incorporated into it. The horses head and front legs will be on the front between the high handle bars.
> The neighbors already know I am nuts so it will look perfectly normal with me riding it down the street.View attachment 317001 View attachment 317002 View attachment 317003 View attachment 317004



THE BIKE LOOKS NICE, BUT, WATCH OUT FOR THE MAN IN THE WHITE COAT!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 14, 2016)

HIGH HO SILVER   AWAY   BE SURE TO USE THE RIGHT BLADE WHILE CUTTING  MR ED IN HALF   I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS DONE THAT     BUT MINE WAS A BURNING MAN PROJECT      NOT FOR A BIKE  THEY HAD DIFFERENT PLASTICS THEN ON THOSE WONDER HORSES    THE HARD PLASTIC   SHARP BLADE SLOW MOTION   THE SOFT PLASTIC  I LEFT IN THE SUN   AND SPLIT IT DOWN THE MIDDLE SEEM     GOOD LUCK   CANT WAIT FOR THE RESULTS   RUDY C


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2016)

c. 1900


----------



## Evans200 (May 14, 2016)

Gonna make one of these?


----------



## Evans200 (May 14, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Brought this bike home last week.  It is a Manton and Smith. I had sold one of these a few years ago and regretted it. Stuff always seems to turn up again , so this one I will keep.
> Going to have a few changes though.
> First photos is how it looked last week. 2nd. one is today.
> The 3rd. is the rocking horse pony I am going to cut in half and mount on it.  The bike at one time had a child seat mounted on it . The base framework is still usable and I intend to build a new seat out of wood with the ass end of the horse incorporated into it. The horses head and front legs will be on the front between the high handle bars.
> The neighbors already know I am nuts so it will look perfectly normal with me riding it down the street.View attachment 317001 View attachment 317002 View attachment 317003 View attachment 317004



Having the neighbors know you're nuts is a huge advantage. You can basically do any legal thing imaginable and get away with it. Nuts all over the country could learn from you how important this is!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Save a horse ride a cowbike...errr horsebike?  Save a bike ride a ...no, nope, nevermind.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2016)

Poor old Packard guy has to look at it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Gonna make one of these?View attachment 317108



SERIOUSLY???????


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2016)

Yes "Seriously". It's been a few years ago I found that horse in the trash. I knew the moment I saw it what I would do with it.  The time has finally come.
I think finding a bike with part of a child seat left on it made me think, "This will be the bike I use".
I bet it will get a few second looks as I ride it around town..................I only have to find a passenger...........Hmmmm???...   The Wife?????...................no.





Wes Pinchot, The Fender Dr.???????? ............no



My neighbor?........no........



The guy that lives downstairs?????.......no.......

 



No , not him, he's not feeling well........I don't know.......maybe my grandson??????


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Muwhahahhahahahhahha.....


----------

